# Working in Egypt with European car



## elborderas (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I would like to know if it is possible to work with a European car in Egypt.

I have a small business with a few cars.
I will move next August to Egypt and I would like to know if I can bring my small fleet and hire local people to work with me in these European cars.

Is there a way by paying taxes to avoid re-registering the cars or buying local cars?
After approx 6 months a would come back to Europe.
It's just a small project there but very interesting for me.

Thanks


----------



## elborderas (Dec 9, 2009)

Nobody can help me with this?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

if you read/google more than you would know that it would be very expensive! If it is only for a half year you can use triptiek, after a half year the cars needs to be send back or for a half year in customs storage. If you want to use this method, YOU can ONLY drive these cars yourself!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

elborderas said:


> Nobody can help me with this?


I don't know much about this, but I do know that importing cars to Egypt carries an extremely heavy tax, approximately 200%. 

I don't think a small project with multiple European cars could ever be profitable.


----------



## elborderas (Dec 9, 2009)

GM1 said:


> if you read/google more than you would know that it would be very expensive! If it is only for a half year you can use triptiek, after a half year the cars needs to be send back or for a half year in customs storage. If you want to use this method, YOU can ONLY drive these cars yourself!


Hi GM1,
I'm sorry if I did something wrong. I tried to search first but didn't find any post talking about importing cars for business purposes, only for personal reasons.

That's why I created a new topic.

I would appreciate if you could point me to those posts, or articles where I can find out what are the rules when you try to import cars for carrying businesses in Egypt.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You did nothing wrong asking the question, however we are not really a business orianted forum.
My advice to you is... don't even try it, it is difficult enough for multinational companies to set up business here. Even if you come here and meet someone who tells you that they can do it for you chances are you will be ripped off in fact I would go so far as to say im 99.9% certain someone will rip you off.
Egypt has enough cars it doesn't really need anymore.

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't think there is any difference between cars imported for business or personal use.


----------



## elborderas (Dec 9, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You did nothing wrong asking the question, however we are not really a business orianted forum.
> My advice to you is... don't even try it, it is difficult enough for multinational companies to set up business here. Even if you come here and meet someone who tells you that they can do it for you chances are you will be ripped off in fact I would go so far as to say im 99.9% certain someone will rip you off.
> Egypt has enough cars it doesn't really need anymore.
> 
> Maiden


Thank you very much for your opinion.

It seems that I will need to get used to the idea of buying or renting cars in Egypt.
I will investigate that path now.

@GM1: There are European countries where there is a difference.
For example. Portugal is close to Spain and in the past I needed to do something there.
While you are free to drive from Spain to Portugal and back as much as you want, when it comes to business, I needed to import the cars and re-registered them.
In this case it was a longer term project so it made sense to me.
Also, the taxes were not comparable to Egypt's ones.


----------

